# Will Hair Grow Back If Pulled with Bulb?



## vtoodler (Feb 27, 2012)

While detangling or combing, if you pull several strands of hair with the white bulbs, do they usually grow back?

What can you do to encourage the hair to regrow? 

Have you ever pulled out your hair (with the white bulbs) during a bad detangling session? If so, were you worried that the damage was permanent?


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Feb 28, 2012)

Hmmmm.... It should grow back. I'm taking Biology and we just covered hair follicles  The white bulb is not (usually) the hair producing part of the follicle, it's the dead cells that shed with the hair as the follicle enters the resting stage. Hair goes in cycles and when you have shedding with the white hair, that's just the hair resetting itself.

If you are really worried about it, try a tea or coffee rinse. The caffeine is said to stop premature shedding. There's a thread for a challenge (Coffee/tee/ACV rinse challenge) where you can get recipes and ideas.

HTH


----------



## lamaria211 (Feb 28, 2012)

yes it will i pulled hair out before with the bulb and it grew back it just takes a while


----------



## kupenda (Feb 28, 2012)

Massage with castor oil. You're probably just seeing shed hair but just in case, massage with the oil at least once a week. And you will be fine

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Feb 28, 2012)

When detangling and looking at hair in the comb, we determine if the hair has SHED hair or breakage by the BULB at the end.  If hair with the bulb at the end did not grow back, I think we'd all be bald right now.

So yes, even when hair comes out with the bulb, it will grow back.


----------



## Nonie (Feb 28, 2012)

*While detangling or combing, if you pull several strands of hair with the white bulbs, do they usually grow back?*

Shed hairs always have white bulbs...and _up to_ 100 of them should come out daily so when you comb and detangle, it's NORMAL to see them. They are hairs at the end of their growth cycle and they are coming out to make way for new hairs to grow. If they didn't come out, then your follicles would be abnormal. 

*What can you do to encourage the hair to regrow? *

You don't have to do anything and the hair would still regrow because that's just nature's way. But you can make the growth optimum by living a healthy lifestyle (diet, exercise, avoiding bad habits like smoking, drugs, etc) and massaging your scalp. 

*Have you ever pulled out your hair (with the white bulbs) during a bad detangling session? If so, were you worried that the damage was permanent?*

If hair comes out with a white bulb it was probably ready to be shed so I'd not sweat it. 

Maybe this info will help all the people that keep feeling as if shedding is a bad thing. It's really normal:



> *The Hair Growth Cycle*
> 
> There are  basically 3 cycles that each hair follicle has to go through around 20  times in your life. Imagine it as a never ending process until it dies  to produce your crown of glory. These 3 phases are known as
> 
> ...


(Source)


----------



## vtoodler (Feb 28, 2012)

The hairs that were pulled out weren't shed hairs. They were literally pulled out from the scalp during a rough detangling session.


----------



## manter26 (Feb 28, 2012)

vtoodler said:
			
		

> The hairs that were pulled out weren't shed hairs. They were literally pulled out from the scalp during a rough detangling session.



It doesn't matter if it shed on its own or was pulled out. It will grow back. When you pluck your eyebrows, it grows back. It will take a while, but it will grow in. It takes a lot to cause permanent alopecia. Usually detangling, no matter how rough isn't enough to cause baldness. Castor oil will help. I once had a bald spot from chemical (color) damage. It took maybe 6+ months to grow in, but it did.


----------



## vtoodler (Feb 29, 2012)

I was so worried. I pulled out *a lot *of hairs during the detangling session. 

It was rough. Really rough. 

I hadn't detangled for about a month prior to that (I know that's bad). 

I'm never going to let anything like that happen again.


----------



## orangepeel (Feb 29, 2012)

What were doing during detangling that was made it so rough? Might be something to look into the next time you are ina  similiar situation.

OT: I am literally in the process of detangling right now, so I feel you on waiting so long in between sessions.


----------



## Missjae09 (Feb 29, 2012)

OP, those hairs sound like shed hairs. I'm not saying it's impossible but I don't think I've seen breakage that had the bulb attached, especially from just combing or detangling. Now if you were in a fight and someone yanked your hair out, that might cause the hair to fly out with the follicle/bulb attached but I can't see detangling/combing causing that kind of damage. 

EDIT: Ok, nevermind! lol I didn't read down far enough to where you mentioned you are sure they aren't shed hairs.... OUCH!



vtoodler said:


> While detangling or combing, if you pull several strands of hair with the white bulbs, do they usually grow back?
> 
> What can you do to encourage the hair to regrow?
> 
> Have you ever pulled out your hair (with the white bulbs) during a bad detangling session? If so, were you worried that the damage was permanent?


----------



## vtoodler (Apr 23, 2013)

If someone pulled out a hair from the bulb several times, at some point, would it cease growing?


----------



## Amarilles (Apr 23, 2013)

No matter how much hair you pulled, if they have bulbs the hair was already in the telogen phase (good writeup above) and so it was going to fall soon anyhow. Hair in this stage are actually waiting for us to pull it, otherwise it'll fall on its own.

If you yank out a hair that's in anagen, it won't have a bulb. Try it anywhere...pluck a hair on your arm or wherever. The ones with bulbs were going to shed, the ones without will regrow after a number of days (on the head can be up to 130 days).

Hair can can thin or stop growing after it's been yanked repeatedly (in anagen) too many times though. This is traction alopecia...which we take advantage of when we wax our legs and eyebrows. It's the same concept.


----------

